
Show HN: BattleSteps – Get matched to a new walking opponent everyday - dpandey
http://www.battlesteps.com/
======
ssx
Really creative app. Wonder how they match you up in terms level?

~~~
dpandey
Developer here - thanks for your kind words! There are several criteria to the
matching algorithm that we use. Since battles run from 8am-8pm, we match
people in the same time zone, with people who have been active recently, and
with similar average step count. This makes it possible to not match people of
completely dissimilar ability while still providing a diverse set of
opponents.

------
ismdubey
Can I use my Apple watch with this app?

------
kwanhong
Its fun!!

